# Orbea ALMA carbon s30



## mtbaiker (Feb 15, 2010)

Alguien tiene alguna experiencia con Orbea? Es tiempo de cambiar mi Stumpjumper y quiero una alma s30...


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Llevo un ano con mi Oiz, y me super-encanta!! Sube como un gato, y es muy comoda la bici. Quise una Alma pero tengo la espalda muy mala con discos malos y dano a los nervios de mi pierna, y por eso compre la Oiz. He tenido una Klien Palomino y una Maverick Durance, la Oiz es mas liviana y para mi me gusta mas.he visto La bici Alma en la agencia, y es una cicle MUY linda!!! Y liviana, aunque no la pese cuando estuve alli. 
Suerte te deseo! Si estas serio te recomiendo Atom Cyclist en El Paso, Tx. MUY buena agencia y todos los empleado y el dueno Gilberto, son muy buena gente.


----------

